# Gewerbe anmelden



## RazvanD (21. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leute,

ich hätte da ein paar Fragen, ich bin hauptberuflich Angestellter und würde mir gerne ein 2tes Standbein aufbauen. Dabei würde ich Elktronische Neuware jeglicher Art z.B. über Ebay verkaufen.
Meine Fragen wären was müsste ich dabei beachten und wie müsste ich vorgehen ?
Was sind die Voraussetzungen dafür Direkteinkäufe beim Hersteller ? Eintrag ins Handelsregister ?
Müsste ich ein Einzelunternehmen oder sogar eine GmbH gründen ?
Der Umsatz würd dabei ca. 3000 - 5000 € maximal betragen.

Vielen Dank schonmal....
Frohes Fest


----------



## Martin Schaefer (21. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

es reicht ein Gewerbeschein. Insbesondere bei dem von dir angestrebten Umsatz
wäre es völlig übertrieben, gleich auch noch einen Handelsregistereintrag zu
machen. Mit Gewerbeschein kannst du überall Ware bestellen bzw. kaufen, wo
auch andere Unternehmensformen einkaufen können.
Je nach Produkt ist es gut möglich, dass du als Endkundenhändler nicht beim
Hersteller direkt einkaufen kannst, sondern "nur" bei Großhändlern.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Razorhawk (21. Dezember 2003)

Und so ein Gewerbeschein ist auch nichtmal so teuer wie wie eine GmbH oder ein Handelsregister eintrag!
Wenn du eine Firma anmelden würdest, dann müsstest du häufig noch zum Teil mit deinem PRivatvermögen haften. (bei der Gbr glaub ich nicht)
Der Gewerbeschein reicht dann auch schon aus um rechtskräftige Rechnungen ausstellen zu können.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (21. Dezember 2003)

Bei allen Personengesellschaften, also sowohl bei Einzelunternehmen (Gewerbeschein), als auch bei der GbR haftet man mit seinem gesamten
Privatvermögen. Bei der GbR haftet sogar jeder Gesellschafter gesamtschuldnerisch,
also auch für Fehler des jeweils anderen Gesellschafters.

Bei einer GmbH und einer AG (ich glaube auch bei der KG) ist die Haftung auf
das Betriebsvermögen beschränkt, solange keine strafrechtlich relevanten Dinge
eine Rolle spielen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## js-mueller (21. Dezember 2003)

Hab da mal kurz ne Frage zu.

Wenn ich mir so einen Gewerbeschein besorge, wie sieht das dann mit Kindergeld und Verischerung aus. Ich bin ja noch schüler und damit bei meinem Eltern verisahcert. Wie sieht sowas mit einem Gewerbeschein aus? Der Gewinn würde recht niedrig verlaufen ( max 500e schätze ich mal).


----------



## RazvanD (21. Dezember 2003)

*Gewerbe....*

Danke schonmal für die Antworten ....

wie verhält es sich eingentlich mit den steuern fürs finanzamt ?
hat eigentlich schon mal einer von euch erfahrungen gesammelt mit einem eigenen gewerbe ?
wo könnte ich mich von offizieller seite aus informieren ?
Ach ja der UMSATZ von 3-5000€ ist natürlich monatlich 

Danke


----------



## melmager (2. Januar 2004)

*Re: Gewerbe....*

>Danke schonmal für die Antworten ....

>wie verhält es sich eingentlich mit den steuern fürs finanzamt ?
die darf man schon zahlen im normalfall kommen die auf dich zu
das wichtigste ist wohl die umsatzsteuer 

>hat eigentlich schon mal einer von euch erfahrungen gesammelt mit einem eigenen gewerbe ?
ja leider

>wo könnte ich mich von offizieller seite aus informieren ?
IHK
>Ach ja der UMSATZ von 3-5000€ ist natürlich monatlich 

also taschengeld aufbessern


----------



## zeromancer (3. Januar 2004)

Kleiner Tipp noch:
Melde Dein Gewerbe als "Handelsvertreter" an - damit bist Du gegenüber allem offen. Nicht z.B. als "Grafikdesigner" oder "Computertechniker" - einige Großhändler akzeptieren keine branchenfremden Kunden.
Und auch steuerlich ist es besser, denn Du bist bei einem Umsatzjahr mit dem Umsatz = 0 nicht verfplichtet, Rechenschaft gegenüber dem Finanzamt abzulegen - in so einem Fall gibt man bei der ESt. einfach "Gewerbe ruht zur Zeit" an - mach ich seit 2 Jahren so


----------

